
Quitting perm job, looking for co-founder(s) - startup_co
Apologies if this is overwhelmingly general.<p>I took quite a good full stack eng job at a fortune 500 about a year ago, and have had a good time of it. I&#x27;ve been fortunate enough to connect on a professional and personal level with a colleague of mine, who I regard as an exceptionally talented programmer and generalist.<p>We both actively entertain the pipe dream of running a small SaaS that is both a passion project and pays our bills.<p>Due to some unrelated timing&#x2F;life events, we are both planning on resigning from the corp within the next two months, and intend to start something up together.<p>I&#x27;ve worked in various startups before, both as a founder and as a &quot;regular&quot; eng. What we want to avoid is bad ideas, and bad people.<p>What we&#x27;ve got is a very solid engineering skillset between us, and I&#x27;m confident we can build just about anything, outside of niche tech areas.<p>People often say that finding the idea is the easy part, but we&#x27;ve actually had quite some trouble settling on something. We have a list of working ideas, but would potentially like to connect with a non-technical cofounder. I&#x27;d be very happy to kick off conversations on here, or also receive any sort of tips as to where likeminded cofounders might connect.<p>It may sound funny, but we sort of want to avoid the ycombinator&#x2F;AngelList types of people – we&#x27;re looking to organically build and grow a sustainable business, most likely without external investment.
======
ytNumbers
What domain-specific experience do you and your future co-founder have? The
two of you might have all sorts of knowledge about all sorts of unsolved
problems within the subject areas that one or both of you have worked in or
have pursued a hobby in. Before looking for ideas to pursue, the two of you
should take an inventory of your areas of expertise beyond just programming.

